# Problem with my Hitachi M12V



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I have the M-12V mounted in a router table resembling the one used on the show, "Router Workshop". It has worked fine up till last night when it started to shut down after running a bit. I thought it was maybe shuting down because of an over heating condition, because it seems to be suceptable to accumulating saw dust inside the housing from being hung upside down in the router table. I have noticed that it does seem to fill up in the spaces that the post use when it is plunged to raise the router bits, and after a while you need to clear that saw dust to plung the router to the full extent possible.
I removed it and blew it out as best as I could, but there was not a lot of saw dust that came from the inside of the housing. I reinstalled it and it worked for a few minutes and then shut down again,,, I checked the brushes and they seemed to be fine,,,, about a half inch or a bit more of brush material remained, but I never removed them before so I am not sure how much material is on a new set of brushes. I am running red oak boards of about 22 and 30 inches and making molding for a room I am rebuilding, I do not feel I have "overused" this router for the period that I have owned it, so I do not feel it is worn out. I let it set over night and started this morning and it shut down after running only 3 boards so I know its not an over heating problem.

Has anyone else experienced this problem with their M-12V or know how to contact Hitachi to remedy this problem ?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Let me be the first to welcome you to forum. Sorry I can't help you out with your problem but I'm sure someone will. There is a lot of members here that own that model router.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

You can contact Hitachi at http://www.hitachipowertools.com/cust_service.php or by phone at 1-800-706-7337.

Hope tha helps.

Please let us know what they say, as again, a number of users here have the same router (myself being one of them).


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Stan for the fast reply,, I will email then as soon as I am done sending this email to the forum, I will let you know the results. The router has gobs of power and has up till this point, worked more or less, flawlessly,, but its not shinning too brightly right now. Its only about 3 years old and I have not really worked it to death,,, but some times things like this happen,,,always seems like it happens when its needed most.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome aboard Visteonguy. I haven't had this problem with my M12V, but I have had occation to talk to the folks at Hatachi about my router somr time back. I can tell you that they were really helpful and courtious to me. 
I have had simular problems with drills and grinders though. Almost all of them had brushes that were sticking in the brush holder and/or a dirty commintator. A good cleaning fixed all of them except 1 or 2. If you do tackle this cleaning job, get a good electrical contact cleaner to clean it, should be available from any electrical supply. Good luck.....Chuck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You said there was a lot of saw dust that came from the inside of the housing... and I believe this is the cause of your overheating/thermal shutdown. You may need to take this unit apart to get ALL the dust and debris out of it. It would not surprize me that your brushes were ready to be changed. The easiest way to be sure is to look at a new pair and see how much is worn away. It is also possible that you have one or more bearings close to failure, and that is a sure cause of over heating. This type of troubleshooting and maintenance is best done by a professional, so unless you are 100% sure of yourself take it to the service center.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

No, Mike,,, I thought I would see a lot of sawdust come out of the housing, but in fact, seen very little come out at all. I have found out that the new brushes are 17 mm long when new, and mine are now at 16.04 mm, so there should be lots of life left in them. The router was bought new in 2001 and I have used it some, but really not an excessive amount... so I find it hard to believe that the bearings are going south already,,, if they are, then that does not say a lot for the durablility or reliability of Hitachi tools.. I am thinking there is a problem in the electrical end of the tool,,,, I see there is a "control circut modual" that will cost me $104.42 or the switch that will cost a more livable $20,,, and new brushes that pretty much use up a 5 dollar bill...
Anyway, I have emailed Hitachi and am awaiting their reply. I hope they can be as helpful to me as they were to Chuck... I will let you know if after seeing their reply,,, I am still a happy Hitachi owner... 
Terry


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

One think that has come up before with problems like you mentioned has to do with the way your router gets its AC power. 

As you no doubt know this router has a heavy current draw and as such needs to have good wiring to it. A voltage drop in a dropcord, the lack of heavy enough wiring in the shop... running a series of other tools at the same time like dust collectors, compressors, air conditioners or other items can lower the voltage to the router. If the outlet you plug into has overheated sometime in the past the outlet may even be at fault. Some times even the power companies are at fault...... especially during summer heat waves you end up being in either a brown out or nearly there.

To see if it really not the router you will need to plug into some other outlet that has nothing else running on it and see if that solves the problem. If another outlet is not close at hand then get a heavy duty 12 ga. drop cord and use that for the test. The test being doing the same router operations you have been doing. If the router stays routing then you will have to find the cause of the voltage drop in your system.

If on the other hand the router is still not working right it could be the expensive speed control or other problems. But if the electical in the shop is bad it could cause the fault you have and will just wreck the next one you get so either check it out or have an expert in to do it.

I hope this was not to confusing....... 
The forum also has a search function and if you look at hitachi you will find links to posts like this one:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=312
Good luck,

Ed


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks Ed for the ideas,,, I have been using the router in its table since I bought it back in 2001 and its not shown any problems like this before. I understand what you are talking about with the voltage drop.
The job I am running on it now, is making moldings, and they are only 30 inches and 22 inches long, and not quite 1 inch thick. If I go and start now after its been sitting all night, I can run maybe 7 - 10 molding before it shuts down,,,, and then I let it set for maybe 15 minutes and start again,,, and can get only about 2 to 4 cuts and it shuts down again. Sounds to me like an over heating problem but you put your hand on the router and its hardly warm at all, so that stumps me. I find it hard to believe that routing just a couple of 22 inch cuts will over heat the machine. I feel no play, nore feel any grinding sensations while you turn the shaft by hand, to indicate bearings on their way out and with the time I have acutally used this machine,,, I find it hard to believe that the bearings are wearing out already. When I started to make these moldings,,, and I need a lot of em.. I ran maybe 75 of the shorter ones of 22 inches and about 70 of the longer 30 inch ones with out a problem, and I ran them as fast as I could,,, one after another and all of a sudden,, it started to shut down.. And I have had the problem ever since. Nothing else has changed as far as the power is concerned. I built the house myself and wired it myself so I know the wiring is good, It was done with 12/3 to all the plugs and there was not very many plugs per circut. Not much else was running in the shop when the problem developed so I do not feel like it was starving for current.
Any way I am waiting for Hitachi to reply to my emial so maybe they can enlighten me. It just ticks me off that this project has to come to a screaching halt while I deal with this router

But I appreciate your ideas and if you think of anything else... let me know, Thanks again.
Terry


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hitachi has replied to my email... seems like they think that the problem lies in a falty speed control circut. I found a site on the net that I can buy this part for just over a hundred bucks,,,, and Hitachi said it lists for $88 from another supplier, but when ya add shipping ,,, it pretty much squeezes a C-note to death either way,,,
Seems pretty stupid to put almost as much into repairing a tool as it would to replace it. This router was not used anymore then the average woodworker would use it, I guess I am saying that it was surely not worked to death in the 4 years or so that I owned it,,,, I have 7 routers as of last count so the routing duties were shared by all of them depending on what job had to be done.
Now I see that this router, as most of Hitachi's tools, now carry a 5 year warranty,,, however,,,, I had the bad luck to purchase mine before they upped the number of years that were covered under warranty,,, mine only had 1 year.
I just checked on EBAY and seen 2 brand new factory reconditioned M-12V's go for $132 that had the 5 year warranty to boot. 
I will replace the router,,,, but I have to base my decision on what brand to buy now, on how that M-12V has preformed,,, and I have to tell you that I have a bad taste on my mouth from this experience,,, so I guess I am done with Hitachi tools from now on,, Some times parts fail,,, but when it happens to you and you find out that it will cost ya almost the whole price of a new one to fix it,,,, It gives ya an attitude.

So anyway,,, if your M-12V starts acting up like it has an over heating problem,,,, Ya have my sympathies,,,


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

The speed controller seems a bit out of line since the router sells new for less the $150 at Amazon........ includes free shipping from them.

Now that you are getting a new one how about taking the old one apart and having a look inside for dust/chips/anything out of the ordinary, check things like that the brushes move easily back and forth, the electical connections etc.

How about the cord when it has run to the stopping point.... does it feel warm/hot? What if you pulled the bit and just let it run for 15 or 20 minutes? Might be interesting to see what happens without a heavy load.

Hey what about giving it some lighter work to do.... you know maybe doing some rounding over or something where it is not working so hard....... maybe it could be of some value in the shop just not for the heavy work??????

OK I'll stop beating a dead router and get some much needed sleep...

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Terry, let us know what you decide to do. This is just a thought but... isn't it possible to bypass the speed control and run strictly by way of the power switch? This might put your router back into service with no cost.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Well I just turned on the router since its still in the router table and let it rout air,,,, took about 5 minuts to shut down for the first time,,, it sat for 2 days,, so I am pretty sure that if I let it set for 15 or so minutes and try again it will be about a minute or less to shut down again,,, I have had a few buddies say the bull_____ gets pretty thick in here some times,,,,, gee maybe they are right,,,, sure put a load on that router this morning cutting air.
I could feel no heat in the cord and just a bit of warmth in the metal part of the housing, I have removed the brushes to mic them and they did not stick at all in the housing,,, So I am comming to the conclusion that its electrical in nature,,, aka speed controller,,, I looked at a site called, wwwtoolpartsdirect.com and they had a good picture of a breakdown. ( Its also where I got the price of $104.42 for the dogon thing). It showed the speed controller circut,,, shows 2 wires coming out of the black box,,, but not quite where they go,,, but I will try that, Mike, wire it up direct to the switch and see if it takes off, But it will take a day or two to get to it,,, right now I am on my way to a wood working buddy's place with my portable saw mill to slice up some nice trees we cut down,,, Converting the old milk house on his barn into a Kilm to dry wood. Got to replenish my stach of hardwood to rout with my new router ( But I am pretty sure it won't be a green one)
Thank though for all your help and suggestions.


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

I have had good success "discussing" the failure of a product with its company
reps. Received free repairs or good discounts on, or free replacement parts.
In your case, I would share your usage conditions and "suggest" to them such a
failure should not have happened. Also mention, since the newer routers have a
five year warranty, you believe, in all fairness, they should replace the defective
part free.
One other thing, mention you have been discussing this issue on an internet forum
and this is what has been recommended. Knowing your dirty laundry is being shared
on the web might shake some of the coins in the pockets in your favor.
You have nothing to lose.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Routerbit said:


> I have had good success "discussing" the failure of a product with its company
> reps. Received free repairs or good discounts on, or free replacement parts.
> In your case, I would share your usage conditions and "suggest" to them such a
> failure should not have happened. Also mention, since the newer routers have a
> ...


 I like how you think! Great idea and don't forget to mention over 5000 members......

Ed


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, good idea, Router Bit,,,,,... I will let you know the results as soon as I am contacted,... 
Thanks for the idea,
Terry


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

.This is the letter I sent to Hitachi, asking them if there was anything they could do with the router. So now I guess we will see if Hitachi is the kind of company that will stand behind their products when they prematurely fail or just in it to make the money and shurg their shoulders and turn their backs on their customers when there is a problem.

[You know, Jermaine, I have to tell you that I am very disapointed in this router. I bought it because I seen it used on the PBS show "Router Workshop".... and when I seen reviews in the wood working magazines that I receive, that this particular router scored very high in the results of the product testing. I have 7 routers of several manufactures, yours is mounted in my router table and stays there. When I bought it in 2001, there was a 1 year warranty, now I see they have a 5 year warranty,,,, the very same machine.
This router was truly not worked to death by any means,,, some times it was not even turned on for the better part of a year,,, My wood working is just one of my hobbies and I have not made all that many projects since I bought the router.
I have been discussing this problem with the router on a woodworking web site, ( www.routerforum.com ) that has over 5000 members, and it was recommended to me by some of the members, that Hitachi is a first class company, and I should contact them to see if they would take that into consideration.
With the relatively low hours of use on the router, this speed controller circuit should not have failed in this short of time period. And also since this machine is the exact same machine that is sold today,,,, with a 5 year warranty, it seems in all fairness that maybe something can be done about replacing the speed control circuit ?
There are quite a few people reading the story of this router on that web site,,, It may be worth a lot of good publicity for Hitachi, if they show that they stand behind their products and do not turn their backs on their customers. I also believe that it would show that Hitachi is confident in their engineering and prove that their machines are indeed world class tools that customers would be proud and confident to own.

So, Jermaine, do you think there may be a little wiggle room on that warranty ?


Sooooooooo,,,, now we wait and see.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Visteonguy keep us informed what they do for you. I've been thinking of picking up one of these models. The price is inticing. I know about the bad taste in mouth about other certain models from other manufactures. I hope you get the result that you are looking for.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I will post what ever I recieve for a reply,,,, although I am hoping they do the respectable thing and stand behing their products.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Interesting story, Terry. I have the Hitachi M12V, too, and I'm interested in the outcome. So far, I've had no problems, love the router!

~Julie~


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I have just recieved an emial from the person that I have been in contact with at Hitachi. They have told me to call their 800 number at their customer service Dept. and tell them that the folks I have been talking to,, has OK'ed the shippment of a new speed control circuit to me, at no cost, to replace the one that has gone bad.
My faith in Hitachi has been restored and I will have to say that Hitachi is indeed proud of their reputation and the engineering they invest in their tools. They understand what it is to stand behind their products and earn the confidence of their customers... Too bad all companies do not understand this. This is how fine, strong reputations are built,,,, and kept !

I guess there is some room on my shelf for a few more green tools after all. I have started to build a router duplicator and there will be a green router intalled in that machine. I will post some pictures of that machine when its done some time this winter I hope. I was gonna paint the whole machine blue because I like that color,,,, but I guess Green would look good too,, hahahah


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry that's great news glad to hear it. Well you made me a Hitachi buyer. The next one on the list. Oh Boy!!! :sold:


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, Glenn,,, I am back in their camp


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

Terry, really glad Hitachi use some common sense and good customer relations on this.
They make quality tools at a great price and this sure backs that up!


----------

